# BCD Anzeigen



## Andreas.W (4 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach 7-Segment BCD Anzeigen, welche in vorhandene Öffnungen mit einem Durchmesser von 22,5mm passen, um nicht lange in den STeuerpulten rumsägen zu müssen. Bis jetzt sin Möller Anzeigen verbaut, welche schon ziemlich blass und unleserlich sind. Eventuell auch flache Aufbau-Anzeigen mit BCD Ansteuerung welche über ein paar meter noch lesbar sind.

Edit: Die Möller Anzeigen sind nicht mehr lieferbar, sonst wäre es ja zu einfach
mfg


Andreas W.


----------



## hans11 (30 August 2011)

*Alternative Moeller BCE24 und BCEL24 Anzeige*

guten Tipp: schau bei www.seiptius.de/produkte/*bcdanzeige*/ vorbei. Die haben viele verschiedene Kombinationen zur Auswahl.


----------



## ChristianVogel (1 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe grade auf den Link geclickt... sind ja schon klasse die Teile, wir haben auch des öfteren die Moeller-Teile im Einsatz.

ABER: Gibt es diese, gerne auch von anderen Herstellern, mit "anständigen" Anschlüssen zum Schrauben? Zum Crimpen, da halte ich wenig von, oder von diesem Flachband-Gebastel...

MfG
Ch. Vogel


----------



## M-Ott (1 September 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, gibt's die Dinger auch von Schneider Electric (Télemecanique).


----------



## Lebenslang (3 September 2011)

http://www.negele.ch/industrie-elektronik/assets/Uploads/DAB-4ch.pdf


----------



## hans11 (6 September 2011)

*BCD Anzeigen Ersatz für Moeller BCE24*

wir haben einige Alternativen schon durch, aber diese von http://www.seiptius.de/produkte/bcdanzeige/ sind mittlerweile viele Male schon bei uns eingebaut. klappt super, die Fa. Seiptius Elektronik legt die entsprechenden Klemmen von Wago CAGE CLAMP mit dem Multi Connection System MCS Micro schon bei, sodaß du ohne großen Aufwand jedes einzelne Kabel nur reinstecken brauchst. das geht leicht, schnell und ist dauerhaft fest. Dazu kommt noch das super Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Das wird, so glaube ich, mit der Grund sein, weil sie diese selbst herstellen und direkt vertreiben. Die anderen lagen weit ab von Gut und Böse. Der Großhandel will und muß ja auch verdienen:sb7:.


----------



## hans11 (20 September 2011)

*BCD Anzeigen Ersatz für Moeller BCE24*

Hallo M-Ott,
habe gerade mal mir ne Preisabfrage für BCD-Anzeigen von Schneider electric gemacht. Das ist ja unverschämt, was die haben wollen.  Für deren Preis einer Anzeige bekomme ich ja 2 x BCD Anzeigen von http://www.seiptius.de/produkte/bcdanzeige/ . Und dann kann ich noch bei Seiptius Elektronik selbst über einen Jumper bestimmen, ob ich dezimale oder hexadezimale Darstellung haben möchte.


----------



## hans11 (20 September 2011)

*BCD Anzeigenanschluß zum Stecken oder Verschrauben?*



ChristianVogel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe grade auf den Link geclickt... sind ja schon klasse die Teile, wir haben auch des öfteren die Moeller-Teile im Einsatz.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ch.Vogel,

habe auch jetzt mal BCD Anzeigen bei http://www.seiptius.de/produkte/bcdanzeige/ 
bestellt und den Querschnitt meiner anzuklemmenden Kabel angegeben. Somit hat man mir gleich die entsprechenden Adapter mitgeliefert. Wir werden es mal ausprobieren. Ein Teil war nur zum Stecken und der andere war zum Verschrauben. Jeder hat da so seine Meinung. Aber halt toll!


----------



## Der Dreschi (31 Juli 2013)

Hallo,
hatte die Firma auch mal angeschrieben wegen des Preises aber keine Antwort bekommen, weis jemand was die ungefähr kosten?


----------

